# Solved: Java applet won't open in Ubuntu



## Pepper02 (Jun 26, 2010)

ok. I'm not very good with all this computer stuff. I play games on Pogo. i've followed all the instructions on getting Java to work with Ubuntu.(i even got the thing where it ask if u agree to the java terms) When I go into pogo and click on the games i want to play the window pops up and it says starting applet and then it just quits. HELP!!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Pepper02,

Did you download and install the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) from a Sun website? Where did you install it? Note: you only need the JRE, not the JDK environment since you are only running (not developing) Java software.

I don't know how Pogo interacts with Java, but it may be having a problem finding Java's runtime location. Look in the Pogo documentation, and make sure that the location of the java runtime bin directory is in your $PATH environment variable.

For example, my $PATH variable for the user, ubuntu, is:
/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/ubuntu/jre1.6.0_20/bin/:.

Note, the next to last entry which is /home/ubuntu/jre1.6.0_20/bin in the $PATH variable where I have the directory,
jre1.6.0_20 installed in my home directory, with a special link in my Firefox profile plugins directory as follows:
In the directory: /home/ubuntu/.mozilla/plugins:
[email protected]:~/.mozilla/plugins$ ls -lt
total 11528
lrwxrwxrwx 1 ubuntu ubuntu 61 2010-06-27 06:34 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /home/ubuntu/jre1.6.0_20/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

-- Tom


----------



## Pepper02 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for replying to my post. I'm really almost completely computer illiterate so what i need is step-by-step instructions on how to do these things. I didn't have a clue as to what you where talking about.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ho Pepper02,

Like anything else, start at the beginning. For starters, you can answer my first couple of questions about where you downloaded Java from and how you installed it, and then look for POGO documentation to see if they address anything about interfacing with Java.

-- Tom


----------



## Pepper02 (Jun 26, 2010)

well, I downloaded the Java jre. when you click on download u have a choice...it says "open with" and then you have to browse, or save file. Because I didn't know what to "open with" i chose save file. I want to thank you again for taking the time to help me. I've been about ready to pull my hair out. lol


----------



## Pepper02 (Jun 26, 2010)

Also, when the game window opens up it acts like it's gonna start and even says, "applet started", then it just quits.


----------



## Pepper02 (Jun 26, 2010)

One more thing I forgot to add. Sometime another window opens up and it says "java embedded", but it's just a blank screen.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Click on "APPLICATIONS" in Tool Bar - Does it have a title "Ubuntu Software Center" ? If so left click and type JAVA in search window - this will bring up a list of available JAVA apps and will show which ones you have actually installed on your machine. If JAVA runtime isn't green checked mark, it isn't installed. You may left click on the JAVA app you want, click on the gold arrow at right and it will take you to an install page - follow instructions there.

My JAVA has (3) apps: 1) Sun Java 6.0 Plugin; 2) Ubuntu Restricted Extras; 3) Sun Java 6 RunTime.

You may also scroll thru the list (appeared to be dozens) to see if anything applicable to games. I don't do games, so not sure what you may need.

Hope this helps.

PS: If you don't have the 'SoftWare Center' in APPLICATIONS, click on ADMINISTRATION > SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MGR> enter your password, then type SOFTWARE CENTER into search window. If it has a green square it's loaded and should be in APPLICATIONS if not, place check mark and instruct to install package - then go back to my above instructions.

The Software Center allows easy app install and uninstall for those Ubuntu neophytes like us in lieu of using the Terminal method.


----------



## Pepper02 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi wino. thanx for your response. i did what u told me to do and it only showed java jdk. i know for pogo i need the jre. so i guess my next question is how do i get the jre.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Pepper02 said:


> hi wino. thanx for your response. i did what u told me to do and it only showed java jdk. i know for pogo i need the jre. so i guess my next question is how do i get the jre.


Did you install Ubuntu Software Center. If so, use it to install java 6 runtime and the java 6.0 plugin and the Ubuntu Restricted Extras.

I'm on my way out the door for day or two, so won't be much help until I return.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

So, how or what solved the problem??


----------

